# onduleur pour IMAC 21.5



## gcaserio (14 Janvier 2010)

salut à tous. Pouvez vous me conseiller sur l'achat d'un onduleur pour mon IMAC 21.5. intel core2 duo 3.06 GHz,  8 Go de mémoire, Processeur graphique ATI RADEON HD 4670.
Je pensais 700 VA ou 800, mais je n'y connais pas grand chose, si vous  pouviez m'aider ce serait formidable.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Holy Diver (14 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

je ne connais pas la puissance consommée par un iMac dernière génération.

Cependant, on allant voir ici: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3559 , on peut voir que l'iMac 24 pouces qui consomme le plus fait un peu plus que 215 W.

En règle générale, la puissance d'un onduleur n'est pas exprimée en W (Watt) mais en VA (Volt Ampère). Pour simplifier, beaucoup de gens considèrent que 1 W = 1 VA.  Ca arrive, mais c'est rarement le cas, surtout avec les produits grand-public.

Normalement, la puissance en W est égale à celle exprimée en VA, multipliée par un coefficient appelé cosinus Phi. Le constructeur d'onduleur APC se base sur un cosinus Phi égal à 0,6 pour ses produits grand public.
Donc lorsque APC propose un onduleur de 500VA, cela correspond en fait à une puissance de 500 x 0,6 soit 300 W.

Si tu prends un 700 VA et en appliquant ce même coefficient de 0,6 on arrive à 420 W: cela sera bien suffisant pour ton iMac.

En espérant ne pas avoir été trop long

Bonne soirée

H_D


----------



## gcaserio (14 Janvier 2010)

Merci HOLY DIVER pour ta réponse rapide; Vraiment ce site est sympa ainsi que les gens qui le font vivre; Je vais rapidement m'occuper de m'acheter l' onduleur approprié.
Encore une fois mille merci.


----------



## mjpolo (14 Janvier 2010)

Moi, j'ai 2 comme *ça* pour mes iMac 20" et 24"


----------



## gcaserio (15 Janvier 2010)

le lien ne fonctionne pas,mais merci quand même MJPOLO pour ta réponse.


----------



## mjpolo (16 Janvier 2010)

Oups, pardon j'ai fait une bêtise:rateau:. C'est celui-ci


----------



## Holy Diver (17 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

on retrouve la même valeur de coefficient pour cet onduleur MGE: annoncé pour 600 VA et 360 W.

Un point qui peut avoir son importance: vérifier que l'onduleur est livré avec un logiciel compatible OS X. Si une coupure de courant s'éternise et que vous n'êtes pas devant votre Mac, il peut être intéressant que l'onduleur en informe la Mac et lui donne l'ordre de s'arrêter proprement (c'est à dire avant d'arriver à court de batteries ...)


Cdt,

H_D


----------



## walden (3 Avril 2010)

merci pour les infos c'est rassurant


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Avril 2010)

Holy Diver a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je ne connais pas la puissance consommée par un iMac dernière génération.
> 
> ...



Ce qui est étrange dans le calcul de la puissance en W c'est que ce constructeur prenne un "cosphi" de 0,6 (bien d'autres constructeurs en font autant d'ailleurs !).
En réalité la moyenne du cosphi dans les habitations est de 0,8. (heureusement car si non EDF nous obligerait à le remonter car plus le cosphi est faible et moins il encaisse !)
Du coup c'est à se demander comment est calculée cette puissance en VA et surtout si elle n'est pas "commercialement surestimée" !...


----------



## James3 (17 Novembre 2011)

mjpolo a dit:


> Oups, pardon j'ai fait une bêtise:rateau:. C'est celui-ci


 
Bonjour
Ce modèle que tu recommandes est-il un "OffLine" ou "On/inLine""
Merci


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Novembre 2011)

J aurai une question (pour ne pas créer un nouveau post) je l écris ici...: j ai un onduleur 650va/390w . Combien consomme un MBP car je souhaiterai y connecter autre chose comme un bravia 57" ... Autre question: est ce que si on dépasse ces 650va l onduleur va qd même protéger les appareils contre les surtensions? Merci


----------

